

 How can I improve this Node framework? - jetupper
https://github.com/chenzihui/HopKick

======
jetupper
I'm a front end guy, but last week I decided to step out of my comfort zone
and try building a Node.js framework.

It is probably full of flaws at the moment, but I'm all for learning.

Let me know what I did wrong, and where can I improve. Much appreciated.
Cheers

------
floptikal
Personally, depending on so many libraries is a turn off. Seems more like a
collection of modules, than a framework. Also, hard to grasp how the MVC
structure is wired. Example and test would be nice.

